# vlan over lagg



## dellpe (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello.

I have perfectly working lagg0 interface and it was fine and ok until I've tried to put VLANs over this lagg0. Here I have following hardware and configuration:

Huawei S5700-28C-SI with:

```
interface Port-channel4
 description NasBox_FEC
 switchport trunk native vlan 10
 switchport trunk allowed vlan 40,1001
 switchport mode trunk

interface GigabitEthernet0/13
 description NASBOX_em0
 switchport trunk native vlan 10
 switchport trunk allowed vlan 40,1001
 switchport mode trunk
 speed 1000
 duplex full
 channel-protocol lacp
 channel-group 4 mode active
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/14
 description NASBOX_em1
 switchport trunk native vlan 10
 switchport trunk allowed vlan 40,1001
 switchport mode trunk
 speed 1000
 duplex full
 channel-protocol lacp
 channel-group 4 mode active
```

And FreeBSD 8RC1 with configured interface in rc.conf:

```
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 vlan40 vlan1001"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport em0 laggport em1 192.168.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em0="up"
ifconfig_em1="up"
ifconfig_vlan40="inet 192.168.40.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan 40 vlandev lagg0"
ifconfig_vlan1001="inet 192.168.20.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan 1001 vlandev lagg0"
```

My problem is vlan(4) interfaces. As well as native works fine and I can with no problem at all work with lagg0 through native VLAN as badly I cannot access tagged VLANs vlan40 and vlan1001 interfaces.

Does any one know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 18, 2014)

Have you checked out rc.conf(5)? They present a couple of examples of creating vlans, which use a slightly different syntax than what you are using:

```
To create a vlan device named em0.101 on em0 with the vlan tag 101 and the optional the IPv4 address 192.0.2.1/24:

vlans_em0="101"
ifconfig_em0_101="inet 192.0.2.1/24"

To create a vlan device named myvlan on em0 with the vlan tag 102:

vlans_em0="myvlan"
create_args_myvlan="vlan 102"
```
Disclaimer: This is from FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE. I don't have a reference FreeBSD-8.0-RC1 system available to me so things might have changed in the interim.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

dellpe said:
			
		

> And FreeBSD 8RC1 with configured interface in rc.conf:


Which version of 8? FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE is the only 8.x version that's still supported. Release candidates are certainly not supported any more.



> Does any one know what I'm doing wrong?


You're running a very old release candidate, that's the first thing.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup


----------

